# South Bend Fourteen



## Bamban (Oct 31, 2014)

I checked the different threads about these lathes, though there are some, but none are recent.  Question for you guys, what is the collective opinion on these lathes these days? I would like to hear the good, the bad, and the ugly. 

I may acquire on a trade, the reason I am asking.

Thank you.


----------



## Karl_T (Oct 31, 2014)

I've never seen a 14...

In general southbends are well made but lighter weight lathes. A good choice for a hobbyist. IMHO, a WAY better choice than today's offers from Asia.

Keep in mind that tooling is VERY expensive. Its much better to wait and buy a machine that includes the tooling.

Karl


----------



## Bamban (Nov 1, 2014)

Karl_T said:


> I've never seen a 14...
> 
> In general southbends are well made but lighter weight lathes. A good choice for a hobbyist. IMHO, a WAY better choice than today's offers from Asia.
> 
> ...



Karl, 

Thank you

I found a 1969 propaganda sheet about these lathes, could not tell where they are made. In some threads someone stated that they are Taiwanese made. 

Anyone else have any input about these machines?


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Feb 14, 2017)

Older thread, but same questions.  Info on SB Fourteens still seems hard to come by.

Anybody know for sure if they were made in the US or Taiwan?  I've heard both stories...  just curious.


----------

